# Protection et Mode de Vie > Vidéos de Sensibilisation et Information >  LE QUOTIDIEN DES ASSOCIATIONS

## nathalie2795

Valérie est d abord devenue famille d accueil, puis adoptante puis bénévole/trappeuse/covoitureuse...
Aujourd'hui elle a écrit un merveilleux texte qui résume parfaitement ceux que chacun de nous fait 😥
Merci Valérie
"Cest la faute à personne. Ou si, à quelques uns, mais pas si nombreux, nombreux quand même, pas la majorité en tout cas, pas vous et moi. Cest la faute à ceux qui abandonnent, à ceux qui ne stérilisent pas, à ceux qui laissent faire la nature, à ceux qui navaient pas prévu, à ceux qui sont allergiques soudainement, ou trop absent de chez eux, à ceux qui partent loin en vacances et vous savez, les pensions, cest cher. A ceux qui ne sécurisent pas leurs balcons. A ceux qui nidentifient pas leurs animaux, oui cest obligatoire mais ça a un coût, vous comprenez? Cest la faute aux mairies qui laissent proliférer et qui passent là dedans un grand coup de fourrière quand ça se reproduit de trop comme on tondrait un gazon trop haut.
Mais vous et moi, on ny est pour rien?
Il y a des causes plus importantes. Un chat ça se débrouille, ils retombent toujours sur leurs pattes, il y a même un dicton qui le prouve. Un chat cest fait pour vivre dehors. Il y a des enfants qui meurent chaque jour dans le monde. La terre qui va mal. Alors des chats?
Le plus dur, ce nest pas les heures dattente sous la pluie ou en plein soleil pour trapper un ou une énième, quil faudra stériliser. Et ramasser les petits à la chaîne. Les heures dallers retours, de visites chez le vétérinaire, de transferts daccueils en accueils, daccueils en adoptants...
Le plus dur, ce nest pas les heures de permanence derrière lécran pour répondre aux messages, gérer les urgences, même en pleine nuit.
Le plus dur, ce nest pas les heures passées pour trouver les subventions, imaginer tous les moyens possibles pour collecter de largent et des dons pour les animaux. Et toujours voir le découvert sur le compte dont les chiffres vous réveillent la nuit.
Le plus dur, ce nest pas les cas horribles... des chatons de quelques jours jetés aspergés dessence. Ceux retrouvés dans des sacs poubelle. Ceux visiblement torturés.
Le plus dur, ce nest pas la course aux familles daccueil, trouver de la place pour tout ces chats, pousser les murs encore et encore en saison des chatons. Remplir chambres et salle de bains de portées de chatons que les adoptants sarracheront quelques semaines plus tard sans un regard pour les adultes.
Le plus dur, ce nest pas le travail que donnent les chats, le nettoyage, les biberons en pleine nuit, les soins à faire.
Le plus dur ce nest pas de trouver le bon adoptant, celui qui est daccord pour un chat diabétique, tri-pattes ou FIV+ et qui lui apportera la meilleure vie possible.
Le plus dur, ce nest même pas ceux pour lesquels on se bat et quon narrive pas à sauver, les tout petits, les trop faibles, les trop malades.
Le plus dur, c'est de dire non. Den laisser sur le carreau, pour des raisons bassement matérielles de moyens et de coût parce que vraiment, ce nest plus possible. De laisser ceux dont on sait quils se socialiseraient avec du temps. Mais qui prennent la place de déjà sociables. De dire non à une autre portée en sachant que le risque est quelle tombe entre de mauvaises mains, en espérant quune autre association pourra gérer, quil lui reste encore un peu de murs à pousser. De devoir attendre pour prendre en charge un malade ou un blessé en sachant que ça peut empirer son état.
Cest la faute à personne, sans doute. Et il y a des causes plus importantes, après tout.
Mais sachez que chaque heure de chaque jour, quelques-unes et quelques-uns agissent dans lombre, avec courage et abnégation malgré limpression permanente que ce nest quune goutte deau dans locéan, tant la tâche est vaste et tant les petites victoires sont fragiles et éphémères. ils y passent leurs soirs et leurs week-ends, leurs nuits et leurs vacances. Leurs économies aussi.
Ils auraient bien dautres choses à faire, mais ils savent que si eux ne le font pas, personne ne le fera. Ils nont pas le temps de vous expliquer tout ça, ils sont occupés à sauver des vies. Des petites vies de chats"
<< rien à dire de plus .
.

----------


## superdogs

Tu permets que je diffuse ce magnifique texte à quelques un(es) que je connais, et qui me regardent de travers, quand je leur dis " tu n'as toujours pas fait stériliser " ?? quand j'entends "pffff, cette cochonne (sic).. elle m'a encore fait des petits... ki qu'en veut un ? "
J'espère peut-être toucher...

----------


## nathalie2795

Oh que oui si cela peut faire prendre conscience que oui une chatte doit être stérilisée parce que sinon c'est au minimum 2 portées voir 4 par an et que non les petits tôt ou tard ils arriveront plus a les placer les placer a qui ou la plupart s'en tape j'en ai encore une hier qui me dit bon elle a eu des petits mais c'est bon ils sont casés oui mais ou madame ? vous allez les faire identifier avant de les céder ? on dirait qu'on parle l'hébreu..........

----------


## ULTRA67

- - - Mise à jour - - -

sublime texte , trrés émouvant ,et tellement vrai ,  merci de l'avoir partagé .

----------

